
Rocket Internet-Backed Easy Taxi Exits Asia, Doubles Down On Latin America - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/09/easy-taxi-confirms-asia-exit/
======
everly
This was a difficult headline for me to parse upon the first reading.

